# Kindle Deal of the Day?



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

> Amazon Kindle
> Shopping for the perfect gift? Check back at midnight PST for a deal on Kindle e-readers and Kindle Fire tablets you won't want to miss.
> Like · · Share · 2084053 · 43 minutes ago ·


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Where did you see that, Gina?



Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where did you see that, Gina?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I just saw the same on twitter...


> Kindle Team @AmazonKindle
> Shopping for the perfect gift? Check back at midnight PST for a deal on Kindle e-readers and Kindle Fire tablets you won't want to miss.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just ordered a Kindle on Friday - if this is a better deal, will Amazon price match?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw it on FB -- just posted in LTK as well . . . . . .


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I got the deal, thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Deal is on all day -- until they've sold as many as they want to at the prices they're offering.  On the HDX7, the HD7, and the basic Kindle.

Links under 'kindle' in the menu along the top of the board.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The official Ad Copy as FYI



> Today only save 20% on select Kindle e-readers and Kindle Fire tablets - the perfect gifts for anyone on your list!
> 
> Kindle - now $56 (reg $69) http://amzn.to/1hCI7BP
> 
> ...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I ordered my g-son a Kindle DX yesterday for $229. I'm thinking of ordering the same today at the 20% off price and then returning the one I ordered yesterday. Will they let me do this? It's $44 we're talking about here. A decent amount of money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure they will.  Just return the first one when you get it.  They might charge for return shipping first, though.  You might want to contact them first.  Sometimes, if you're willing to just keep the first one, they'll just give you a credit for the difference, given it's within a day or two of the sale.  Anyway, doesn't hurt to ask -- and you'd have to contact them to get a return label anyway.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Raffeer said:


> I ordered my g-son a Kindle DX yesterday for $229. I'm thinking of ordering the same today at the 20% off price and then returning the one I ordered yesterday. Will they let me do this? It's $44 we're talking about here. A decent amount of money.


I ordered a 8GB Kindle Fire HD on Dec 6th. This AM the 16GB is cheaper then the 8GB. So I called them and complained. They could not cancel the 8GB order since it is listed as "shipped" but they told me to call them back when I get the 8GB one and they will let me return it for a full refund. I had the guy mark my account saying they promised me that.

So call this AM and you should be fine.


----------



## liza73 (Dec 9, 2013)

Raffeer said:


> I ordered my g-son a Kindle DX yesterday for $229. I'm thinking of ordering the same today at the 20% off price and then returning the one I ordered yesterday. Will they let me do this? It's $44 we're talking about here. A decent amount of money.


Amazon has a 30 days satisfaction guaranty on the kindle devices. Which means if you return you get 100% back. Best thing to do is to do the call me feature or chat with Customer Service and explain that the price is reduced and that you would like that applied to your account. Most all reps will credit to you the difference if you get one that say no just try again.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks guys. I called and they changed the price on yesterday's order to the discounted price. Another reason why Amazon is my favorite store.


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Gosh I wish it was the 8.9. When will they offer these??

Great prices hope everyone got something.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I checked in the middle of the night, since I had read here about the deal. I didn't buy anything. I was losing sleep contemplating if the deal was for the 8.9" HDX, would I get it, & if it was only for 16 GB for the HDX 8.9", should I get it? Of course, I would crumble. I always do.


----------

